# Rainbow Factory



## Coloursfall

Making a new one of these since the last one is going on 500 posts and I sort of forgot about it for a billion years :V  Plus I like to think I have improved. or something.

This whole thread is gunna be pretty image-heavy I think; I'll link anything that's HUGE or has nudity or whatever though.  Also I draw blood and gore a lot. a Loooot.  So yeah. 






"cover" of an RP I did, both here and over MSN. I may do some writing to go with it. I have a lot of pictures to go with this.














More NHNT stuff. Endings! I never got around to the last one. (the Good end)






Lil' plague mask beastie.










Gen5 Pogies






Art Trade I did over on dA with CarrotofRabbitz.

Linking this because HUGE. More NHNT.










Icons I did for me and Sunflower C: The BG makes Katniss look...greener than intended xD

And I hope you guys like Hunger Games stuff because I _cannot stop drawing Peeta omg._

so _yeaaaah._


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*






See what did I tell you.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

>:V












The lop is Sunflower's fursona.


----------



## Thorne

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

You draw such pretty things did you know that.

Especially that picture with Peeta oh my god is so pretty and the face looks just perfect.

That first of your two new pictures, the one with you sitting, I have to admit doesn't quite look right. The right leg, to be exact. It looks odd and disjointed to me.

The second with you and Sunflower is cute. I usually don't like that perspective because it makes the whole picture look stiff and actually kinda bland but I suppose it works. Also I think it somewhat of a bad decision to cut your tail out of the picture and give no indication it's actually there but that's just me.


----------



## Green

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







draw more of this.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*



Cuddlefuzz said:


> You draw such pretty things did you know that.
> 
> Especially that picture with Peeta oh my god is so pretty and the face looks just perfect.
> 
> That first of your two new pictures, the one with you sitting, I have to admit doesn't quite look right. The right leg, to be exact. It looks odd and disjointed to me.
> 
> The second with you and Sunflower is cute. I usually don't like that perspective because it makes the whole picture look stiff and actually kinda bland but I suppose it works. Also I think it somewhat of a bad decision to cut your tail out of the picture and give no indication it's actually there but that's just me.


o: Danke! The second one, with Sunflower in, started as just a sketch so that's probably why it's kinda...bleh. But thanks for the crit O: I appreciate it.



St. Christopher said:


> draw more of this.


Like that critter of just plague mask type stuff?  'Cause I'm working on this still:


----------



## Green

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

That little critter itself. :c It's so asdforable.


----------



## Silver

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

I love this art. (^-^) What do you use to draw? I must know.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*



St. Christopher said:


> That little critter itself. :c It's so asdforable.


Ah, alright. I do kinda like him, so I may draw him more.



Silver said:


> I love this art. (^-^) What do you use to draw? I must know.


Thanks C: I use Photoshop CS3 and a Wacom Bamboo tablet for digital, which is what everything in this thread is so far.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*


----------



## Thorne

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

I could make love that drawing.

No I am not kidding, it's amazing. The perspective is wonderful and far better than most drawings you've done, the colouring is pretty and very much like you. The scruffy and rough I have found unattractive with most of your drawings of your new 'sona is gone. Instead, there's just a overflowing grace and flow all over it. Your hands are also very well done.

In other words I still want to make love to that drawing.

Or you, that works too.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







Commission for Sunflower~ An illustration of a scene from a story of hers.

I'll be opening commissions for everyone else soon enough. Post here or PM me or something if you're interested so I'll know to post prices here or not.


----------



## see ya

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

...eeeeeeee...

I don't think I need to tell you again how happy I am with that picture. His pose, his expression, the subtle and fuzzy lighting, the unreal and yet hopeful atmosphere, with the sunflower and his face being the points of light, the vines curling around the bed and his feet (something I hadn't even thought of)... and THOSE ADORABLE SOCKS. This is the feel I was trying to capture in the story, and to see it in an actual picture form is just.... aaaaa so wonderful!

(You can read the original story here)


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

:3c








Monmen. Monmen everywhere.


----------



## Silver

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

I would love to see your style of art in a picture of Finnick :3


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

...Ohgod I _should_ draw Finnick. O: I loved him _so much._

In the meantime, have some Whimsicott/Sawsbuck


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







durp


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

whatisit?


> ...Ohgod I _should_ draw Finnick. O: I loved him _so much._


"we just saw finnick odair in his underwear", perhaps?


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*






:C my wrist hurts. Pokedorks contest entry on dA.


----------



## Silver

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*



Blastoise said:


> *"we just saw finnick odair in his underwear"*, perhaps?


This. You must do this.

That may be a good picture to draw. *cough*


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Just popping in to say that your art is _terrific_. I especially like the way that you draw pokemon.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

d'awww shucks you guys :3c

still no Finnick, but...






kobolds, kobolds everywhere


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Finnick would be _epic_ if you drew him I loved him


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







_“Once there was a very vain black dragon. He believed that he was the most beautiful creature in all the lands, and was always found with a mirror by his side.

But one day, a witch on the back of a mighty white winged beast came upon the dragon’s lair.  She told the dragon that he was too proud, and he must be punished.

The witch placed a curse on the dragon, making his flesh and scales rot away, but leaving his mind bound to his skeleton for all eternity. 

The dragon mourned the loss of his beauty, hiding deep underground.”_


Experimenting with stuff~


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Ahh that is really cool. I love styly experimenty stuff and dragons and the colours are awesome. One thing, it's a bit hard to see the arm over the leg, so I'd say add a gradient from where the arm lays a shadow, but otherwise, really really cool. :D


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

O: thank you! people seem to really like these, ahaha. 

...I don't have the psd anymore though, lame. I'll keep that in mind for my later ones though, I have plans for a few more. here are some now!















I like the purple one best...Blue seems kinda off, I dunno. 

These all have legends too, they can be found on my tumblr.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







ohhay i did portraits for Sunflower's character in my D&D game


----------



## see ya

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Jacob you are bad at being a Drow. They're not supposed to be so cute. >:T

But seriously, adore these. SO CUTE.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







Vo_OV


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







bluh bluh dragon bluh


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







herp derp I can't draw anything.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

That Zweilous is amazing. I love the way your do your coloring on it ^^


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

:3c the sketchy colouring style is really fun to do, and really quick...It only really looks good on sketches though, bluh.

And now, a lineless Larvesta, and a self portrait.







Linking because naked, though nothing is showing, herp.


----------



## Lili

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

I absolutely _love_ your dragons.  May I suggest a pink feminine-looking one? :D


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*



Sweetie Belle said:


> I absolutely _love_ your dragons.  May I suggest a pink feminine-looking one? :D


Hmmm...Well there aren't any pink dragons in D&D (as far as I know), which is what they are for...but I could give it a go. Any ideas for design? I tend to get a little crazy when left to my own devices designing things ;P


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Hmm.. speaking of DND... How about you make this character.

Female spellsword who uses a full blade... yes full blade... (This is one of my old characters) She has a black viper as a familiar. Alignment was Chaotic-Neutral... until my party decided she was more evil than neutral. Black is main character color, prefers cold spells, also since she turned evil knows a bit of necromancy. Black hair green eyes. Personality... true bitch lol.

If you ever have time.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

I'm not actually doing requests right now, but I am taking Commissions! So there's that.

and now, things.






















these were all done in my livestream, which I tend to use most nights (for both drawing and playing Audiosurf). There tends to be NSFW content, though, as a warning.  There are a few recordings there, but again! possible NSFW content.

Coming to a stream is a good way to get free sketches out of me, if you're polite :9 and tell me who you are on here~


----------



## see ya

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Dat bat. Dat itty bitty heartbat. <333


Also *snrrrk* I will never get tired of Medino.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

:D

ALSO here have a Pinkie Pie


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*






jesuswhat






oh that's better.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

hmhmhmmm


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Ah, I figure I've been stalking you long enough. Let's see... ;;Digs into bag of comments;; Aha, here's one! Just for you.

I love the style of the dragon series of yours, it's very fitting of the tone of the little stories you give each of them, which I also find fascinating. There's a sort of graininess that's extremely appropriate. And as for the blue dragon, great job on the details and scales. The texture is excellent, and gives off a craggy sort of gruff feel.

And well, I can't really comment on everything, but I'll say for minor criticism that there's something a bit off the Pinkie Pie picture. Her leg seems a tad too long and is at a slightly weird and awkward angle.

But yes, keep up the good work!


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

:33 Thank you! <3

Yeah, Pinkie there was my first try at drawing ponies, so she's a bit off :c it was good practice tho.

AND NOW giant images! Expression sheets of various characters in my D&D game. I still have a few more to do.






(my DMPC, Ryder)






(Zora's character)






(Sable's character)






(and an NPC)


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







:D Lysander!


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







fat bord


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*






teeny drow

Come on you guys :c I'm lonely here


----------



## see ya

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Lysander is the best paladin ever. Just sayin'. He's totally going to get sainthood. He's going to be the saint of profanity. (He's Dark Shocktail's character, BTW)

Also, hello again, Jacob. Still just as adorable as ever. x3c


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

eee you're using him as an avi :333 /all the love

and now






_SCREAMIN' EAGLES_


----------



## Darksong

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Oh, a Rufflet, I like it. It looks so... little, but the title you gave it gives it a totally different mood. I love how you made it so that the expression is a little hard to figure out... I'm not sure whether he's annoyed or just being serious. And wonderful coloring, as usual.

I also really like the drawing that you did earlier of the gray bird... it looks like a cockatiel to me. That one is really cute. I especially like how you shaded the eye, since that's probably most of what makes it adorable.


----------



## Superbird

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

As you can probably see, I really like that little eagle. And that grey bird is so cute!


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

He is the MANLIEST RUFFLET you guys :3 Manly. So manly. And dressed as the Soldier from TF2 :3c

And yeah that's a cockatiel; more specifically, one of the ones my parents have back home. Her name is Stan.


and now for something I like to call "a bunch of doodles Cherry slapped colour on"














and this is just a pink-line sketch but SCIENCE


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*



Big Red Cherry Bomb said:


> *possessed!Jacob*


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa oh god you posted it

D;


----------



## see ya

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*



Big Red Cherry Bomb said:


> Possessed!Jacob


Well, here he is being slightly better at being a Drow. However, at the expense of all his cute :C



Big Red Cherry Bomb said:


> Fritz and Russell being SCIENCE BUDDIES.


Ahahaha I love these two. So mismatched, and yet the power of SCIENCE brings them together. Also love.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







I. I can't stop drawing Jacob.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







wubuwubuwbuwubu

Nepeta<>Equius~


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

...Does that dude need more sleep or what?

Your art is awesome. I check this thread all the time.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

He has no eyes actually :D







bluh bluh i can't draw bluh


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*











don't mind me i'll just sit over here and draw creepy stuff


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







Commission for Dark Shocktail O:


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*






CLOUDSCLOUDSCLOUDS






_Masquerading as a man with a reason
My charade is the event of the season
And if I claim to be a wise man, it surely
means that I don’t know
On a stormy sea of moving emotion
Tossed about I’m like a ship on the ocean
I set a course for winds of fortune, but
I hear the voices say

Carry on my wayward son,
For there’ll be peace when you are done
Lay your weary head to rest
Now don’t you cry no more_


----------



## Darksong

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Ah, I like the commission! What caught my eye first that I liked a lot was the way every different surface looks like it has texture. I don't know how, but the clothes look like clothes, the table looks like a table, and everything else has excellent texture... I stink at texture, so I don't know how to do it, but whatever you're doing, it's working! I think for the most part, the texture is helped by the difference in thicknesses of the lines -- like on the table, which is a hard and solid object, which has thin lines, as opposed to the couch, which has thicker lines because it's soft and plushy, and has some thinner lines to define texture, too. That's probably my favorite part.

And what I noticed with the two above drawings is that you usually do tall drawings. I only make wide ones. :P

Anyway, I really like the clouds on the first one and the second one. Unlike my clouds, they look sort of... transparent, which in my opinion makes them more realistic, since clouds aren't always solid and they tend to change colors with the sky. I also love how rough the edges of the clouds are, and how they're kind of... wispy. My clouds always look too solid. You shaded the clouds well, too. I haven't figured out how to shade clouds yet...


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







ohshit fantroll and godtier at the same time WAY TO GO


eue huhuhu, draw homestuck erryday


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*






_The Foe of Peace_

these are super fun omg


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







Creepers gonna creep


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







HEY GUESS WHAT I AM ADDICTED TO

what are backgrounds. what is art skills Vo__OV


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

bloobloo


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

six posts in a row of just me, that's a new record.


----------



## Babby

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

okay i am going to break said chain

ugggghh i love your DnD portraits so muuuuch

fuck i'll edit this later with something constructive but for now uuugggh so pretty


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

May as well post the last of the seven then o3o


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Pretty! :3
I like the DND posters, mostly. You're only making seven? :| Sad...


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

well that's only how many important protags we have so






doodled this 'cause moon-panther and Sunflower are coming up in two weeks!






ALIENS. this one was described as a 'bunnyslug wearing a tie' and i think it fits


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Their birthdays, you mean? Both of them? Really? Funny.


----------



## see ya

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*



Mendatt said:


> Their birthdays, you mean? Both of them? Really? Funny.


Naaah, we're coming up to visit him! As he lives all the way in the magical land of Canada, and I am going there! 

And my /GOD/ am I excited. >3<


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

... Now I feel like an idiot.
X3
Have a good time, though! Canada is quite a good place to visit. Or live.
Idk, I just hate America.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







bloobloo


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







FANCY


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

bluh







IMPROVEMENT or something


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







oh jesus what is this

I may do more alt covers because I don't like this one a lot :/


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







teaser for my next D&D game.

GLORY AT MY CRUDDY GREYSCALE.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







>:V come on six posts in a row of just me


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

What's that thing on the Wrath of Kyuss?


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

The wormy guy? Kyuss. The Worm That Walks, minor demigod of undead an pretty much a guy made of worms and maggots.

The other is Dragotha, a dracolich (undead dragon).


----------



## Mendatt

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Oh. I kind of figured that they were the same person, possibly some bizarre homebrewed werewormdragon.
... And why is it that whenever a dragon is something perfectly normal people have to call it a draco-whatever it is that it is. You don't call orc liches orcoliches.


----------



## Sylph

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

A Dracolitch means "Zombie Dragon". If its not one of those, it just a Dragon.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Dracoliches (at least in D&D) have seperate powers from demi- and regular liches, and are created from a different ritual, which gives them a different monster catagory. The same is said for zombie, vampire, fey, and abyssal dragons - dragons were created by Primordials which makes them several times more powerful than most creatures that would fit the same 'template'. (such as liches or vampires)


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







>:V


----------



## Spatz

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

I want more D&D stuff

(and to make requests!)


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

>:0 D&D Dave get


----------



## see ya

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

..Holy buttery Jegus, Dave. Looking... damn sexy there. *o*


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

erryday i'm ponyin'


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

_can't stop
draw ponies_





















the last two are for Thorne and Zora o3o


----------



## Ever

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

I love your ponies! They look so much better than before.


----------



## Thorne

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

_PoniesPoniesPoniesPoniesPonies_

I still hold firm to my belief that Deep Six looks out of proportions but then I see the one you drew for me and I completely forget about pretence to criticism.

_PoniesPoniesPoniesPoniesPonies_


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







bluh


----------



## Black Yoshi

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

That pony looks a little war-weary. Just a teensy bit.

AND IT IS EPIC.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







i draw stuff other than ponies sometimes

_really_


----------



## Ever

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Is anyone using Sweetpea? If not, could I use her? (It's okay, I accept no as an answer.)


----------



## Charikachu

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Nice ponies, are you drawing more?


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

@Everglider - er...she's actually my Pony OC's little sister...so yeah.

@Charikachu - probably.


Here's something else for now though







_We’re counting the stars
We’re counting the stars
We’re gonna go far, we’re gonna go far
We’re counting the stars, we’re counting the stars
We’re not very far, we’re not very far
And it’s you and me in the open air
It’s truth or dare, we don’t care
We’re counting the stars_

—Nelly Furtado - Explode


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







bluuuuuh


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







i accidentally my fursona 6_9


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

>:V sometimes i wonder why i bother


----------



## Sylph

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

You are on quite the roll Hun. Look the purple touched at the tips of the wings.

also.

eeeeeeee- Reaperlookssocool- eeeeeee~


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*


----------



## Sylph

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Ilza: You are just wearing those so you can get away with not wearing a shirt, Gracey Girl


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







_Cause I’d get a thousand hugs
From ten thousand lightning bugs
As they tried to teach me how to dance
A foxtrot above my head
A sock hop beneath my bed
The disco ball is just hanging by a thread_
*—Fireflies - Owl City*


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*






_Am I dreaming? Am I seeing nothing? My words are useless even if I speak.
I’m just tired of being sad, I should go on without feeling anything. _


----------



## Thorne

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

You're really fond of the whole barbwire angel thing aren't you?

Not that I blame you because it is a cool concept and it looks _gorgeous._


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







bleeeerg


----------



## Thorne

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

The blue dragon-head looks very similar to something you have drawn before.

Was that intentional?


----------



## Sylph

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

The five-headed dragon is Tiamat, a creature with the head of all five chromatic dragons. So yeah the other picture you saw before with the blue dragon would look the same since they are the head of the same type of dragon.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

I thought Tiamat was a Sumerian sea-godess?


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

not in D&D


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

PONIES EVERYWHERE











Drops is my fave OuO


----------



## Ever

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

I LOVE THAT SONG (That's a reference to the song by Train, right?)


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Yes'm :D And Blackbird is to the song by The Beatles. I get most of my inspiration for Ponies from songs (even my ponyself is from Rainbow Veins by Owl City)


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Whoa, you're making theses ponies epic!
Do it again!


----------



## Ever

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Just a comment, but shouldn't Drops have orange or some like color, to make her more "Jupiter"?


----------



## cheesecakelover

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

wao, you're right. these were beautiful!! *sobs because of the overdose of gorgeous-ness* I like youse art style! Do you draw on the computer or do you use a tablet?


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*



Everglider said:


> Just a comment, but shouldn't Drops have orange or some like color, to make her more "Jupiter"?


Eeeh, maybe. I mostly picked purple/silver because of the meaning the song holds for me, since it makes me rather...ah, _emotional_ I suppose. And Purple and silver are (to me anyway) the colours of that weird emotion I get. Kinda weepy/in awe of the beauty of life, that sort of thing.



cheesecakelover said:


> wao, you're right. these were beautiful!! *sobs because of the overdose of gorgeous-ness* I like youse art style! Do you draw on the computer or do you use a tablet?


Oh, uh, thanks. I use a Wacom Bamboo tablet and Photoshop CS3 mostly, so er...both I guess? Though the Tiamat picture was drawn by hand in black ballpoint pen then photographed and cleaned, then coloured.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*











Another pony and how does i corgi


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

I love that corgi! I would like to more drawing of animals from you.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

I love corgis! If you're trying to draw a Pembroke, you might want to make the ears shorter and wider. Also, Pembrokes have stubbier tails. On the other hand, Cardigan Welsh Corgis hve longer bodies, taller ears, and long, foxlike tails. Cardigans are often darker colors, or sometimes brindle. Another thing, the snout seems rather pointy. But I do love corigs (as you can see!)

Black Velvet is very pretty; I especially love her cutie mark! Her torso seems pretty tiny compared to her hindquarters, though. The front leg on the far side looks like it's at a bit of an awkward angle, too. Love the colors, though

(Finally, a _useful_ post from Everglider!)


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

ooh yes good thank you

it was my first time drawing a corgi, so :B She is in fact supposed to be a Pembroke, though her fur is red since the character is normally a human redhead.







I told myself i was gonna draw more anthos but NOPE NEOPETS


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







bah


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







this picture is terrible but i dont even care because i like drawing the ladies!

I should do more pinup type things, yes.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

hurrrk











EVERYTHING I DRAW SUCKS








also HAPPY HALLOWEEN >:D


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Kidding? Your art is awesome. I love the blue macaw, and birds in general, but I also like how you did the feathers.

And I like the creepy Halloween lady with barbed wire or coat hangers or whatever those are sticking out of her face.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Love the macaw's expression! Ordinary Day pwny may be my favorite so far <3 One thing though, the nose on green-eyes looks a bit..off. Or something.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*



Mad MOAI said:


> Kidding? Your art is awesome. I love the blue macaw, and birds in general, but I also like how you did the feathers.
> 
> And I like the creepy Halloween lady with barbed wire or coat hangers or whatever those are sticking out of her face.


That's a he. Just sayin'.

...And on that note AAAAAUUUUGH you posted the image whyyyyyyy so much eye scream AAAAAAA- *flee*

(read: i still love your stuff)


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

:C I accidentally an art


----------



## Mai

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

(The mafia one is still extremely awesome!)

... Is that Mewtwo?

NEVER AGAIN. That is great at being ridiculously terrifying.

Is it weird that the thing that bothers me the most about the eye one is that the eye colors are mismatched? Perhaps I get creeped out by the wrong things. Maractus are evil and horrifying, just so you know.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Birds=Love.

It that's a Mewtwo, the proportions seem a bit..off.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

mewtwo has a BIG FAT HEAD

also his legs are kinda stupid looking but i redrew them like 20 times so they're good enough now bloobloo

but yeah he IS pretty much a giant mutant cat fetus, soooo...


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







_Baby, you’re a firework
Come on, let your colours burst
Make ‘em go “Oh, oh, oh”
You’re gonna leave ‘em all in awe, awe, awe

You don’t have to feel like a waste of space
You’re original, cannot be replaced
If you only knew what the future holds
After a hurricane comes a rainbow

Maybe your reason why all the doors are closed
So you could open one that leads you to the perfect road
Like a lightning bolt, your heart will glow
And when it’s time, you’ll know

You just gotta ignite, the light, and let it shine
Just own the night like the 4th of July_


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







blarg


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







fairly certain this has been done before

BUT I DON’T CARE AHAHAHHA

i just like colouring candy corn. and i have consumed nearly three and a half pounds of it in the past 3 days. i love candy corn.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*



Coloursfall said:


> BUT I DON’T CARE AHAHAHHA
> i just like colouring candy corn. and i have consumed nearly three and a half pounds of it in the past 3 days. i love candy corn.


THis is wonderful!
I'm oddly impressed by anyone who can draw ponies.
I need to figure it out myself...


----------



## Starship Trooper

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Well, if I had to sum up your style in one word, it would be "cute". I mean that in the best possible way.

As far as suggestions, I'm curious how it would turn out if you drew something mechanical.


----------



## JinxElite

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Colours, your art is so amazing, I forget to breathe when I look at it. 
*asphyxiation*
You're wonderful.^^


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

I am...not entirely sure why I drew so much Minecraft stuff.













Also a poni for High Moon.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Colours, do you use a tablet to draw your ponies?


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Yes. Wacom Bamboo, to be exact. Almost everything here is on it, since my scanner doesn't work. I think the only traditional piece was the elf girl vs Tiamat and that was coloured digitally.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

How do you make your lines so smooth? When I use my tablet (which is a Wacom Graphire, I think), the lines end up really shaky.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Practice, mostly! I've had mine since June '09 and use it almost every day, even just for sketching. Also make sure you have pressure sensitivity on! Otherwise the lines can be pretty blocky.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

I put up a video of me drawing Pure Strain if anyone is curious as to how I do things! UuU


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Awwww, dat Enderman <3


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*






OOPS I DREW MY BROTHER’S PONYSONA AGAIN

In his sea cadet uniform!

_I’m sorry bro

but that hat is so silly

I can’t stop giggling at it_


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

^Best. Pony. Ever.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







hmmhm.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

^Wow. It's like a demon Togekiss!


----------



## Ever

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Love how you did the talons. 
Unhelpful post is unhelpful.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







UuU


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*






Kusa gon eat your face






My brother wanted me to draw something for his MLP fic...this is just so funny to look at haha


----------



## Ever

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

I love the purple drippy effect on the first one, but the Mewtwo's right arm looks really awkward. The forearm is thicker than the upper arm, which just seems wrong to me. Also the dewclaws are a bit too far up (if that's what they are).


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

I appreciate the crit! However, there are a few reasons behind what you pointed out:

-The thickness of the forearms is largely fur, also mewtwo doesn't really use its limbs a lot, as a psychic type, so they're more stylized thin than I would normally do. 
-His legs are also a bit more 'stretched out' than normal, like so.

but thank you~

AND NOW A thing


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

ARTMO







Day 1.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

BEST START EVER

(although my only criticism is that the tail looks a tad... watery? i'm grasping here)


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

AWWWWWWWW
motherfucking
YEEEEEEEE


There is no chance that this is not awesome


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

I'm absolutely loving that weird Togetikiss thing. It's...Beautiful.


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

These are some great pieces of Art.


----------



## Darksong

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

I'm doing ArtMo, too, but... I forgot to scan yesterday's, and I'm not done with today's yet, even though I don't have much time before bed. xD 

I really like the movement in that swirly drawing you just did. The different position of the limbs and the off-center.... center of gravity combined with the rainbow swirls (paint?) definitely make it look like it's moving. The spiraling light around the horn is powerful, too, combined with the rings of paint around the pony.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

My actual Day 2 piece was deleted by accident (sob) so these four will be DAY 02:


----------



## Ever

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Gentle repose is adorable, but something about her posture and her ear looks off.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

BLARG







Day 03


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Day 04, Shading Practice on how I imagine SCP-682


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

postin' some ponies I didn't before.


----------



## Thorne

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Is dat an Emil!pony I spy with my eye?

Also the Beast of Blood is so morbidly pretty. I love it.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

yes dat be an Emilpony :3c







Day 05 _ow my wrist_


----------



## Black Yoshi

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

OH MY GOD CROW/BEAST/DEMON STUFF. I am trying so hard to be helpful by finding something to critique, but... It's all just... Perfect. I mean, seriously. 

Your art has effectively exploded my brains, and reconstructed them for, only to explode them again. *Claps*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Niiiiiiiice.

Is it a reference to anything, or did this work of badassery just spring from your head?


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

The three pictured are characters of mine and some friends' - the Krow (top) belongs to High Moon, and can be found as her Lucario's signature attribute in ASB, the Dragon (middle) is mine, and can also be found as my ASB Persian's signature move. The Demon/Azzy (bottom) is an OC of Zora's.

(BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD DRAGON)


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







Day 06!

I haven’t drawn my dear Emil doing actual Medic stuff in ages! So I decided to use him as the subject for more playing with shading. Not sure I like using this style on stuff that’s not ponies, hah.

For anyone (read:everyone) who hasn’t met him, Emil is my most-used RP character. He started out as a Medic OC but sort of branched out into regular stuff, though I still like RPing him doing Medic things! He’s in his late 30’s/early 40’s usually, and Romani.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*













Day 07! Redrew an ancient contest entry, where we had to combine two Pokemon (I chose Salamence and Rapidash)

Top: 2007

Bottom: now (2011)


----------



## Ever

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Oh my goojeness that is possibly the most beautiful Fakemon I have EVAR seen. I'm just... Just... Speechless!


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







battybat!

Day 08


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Day 09







DRACO METEOR


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







day 10 or something


----------



## Darksong

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Glad to see you're caught up! ^^ I'm technically behind by a day, since I never finished my Day 4 drawing.

I don't know why, but I really like that drawing that you did for day 9. It's probably the perspective and intense movement expressed in the drawing; you did a great job with that. And your shading and outlining style really match the sort of feathery feeling. :D It is a Togekiss of some sort, right?


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Day 11!







_Rejoice, rejoice and fall to your knees!_


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







Day 12 am kitty


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Your stuff is awesome.
OMG YOU SHOULD TOTALLY DO SOME TWOKINDS FANART DERP

I need a tablet so bad so I can draw people stuff more often and they can have ponified hetalia and stuff like that :P


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

whoops.

Days 13, 14 and 15! Forgot to post before.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

whops I been slackin' posting my artmo stuff.

Day 16:






This sure is a thing.

Day 17 is huge so I'm linking it - giant sketchdump of Anthro Pokemon designs.

Day 18:







Haven't done 19 yet.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Hell
Fucking
Yes

Aside from Hussie, you are now my favorite artist.


----------



## Ever

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

You work never ceases to amaze me 0_0


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







BLARG GNOLLS

her name is Margaret


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*







BLARG. i can't draw lately.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

god damn it kat, that is amazing.


----------



## Dragon

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

That's pretty cool! I like how you changed the lyrics of Clint Eastwood actually that's great.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

I LIKE DICKING WITH LYRICS WHAT CAN I SAY







here have another


----------



## Sylph

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

Continuing with the Red Oni and Blue Oni are we.

I kid I kid, this is awesome.


----------



## Coloursfall

*Re: Colours Fall Like Snow*

a bloo bloo


----------



## Coloursfall




----------



## Coloursfall

>:0


----------



## Coloursfall

here have some crap, not like anyone notices anymore >:T


----------



## Zero Moment

That thing is just 0_0


----------



## hyphen

I just lost 2 hours of sleep.


----------



## Coloursfall

this sure is a thing


----------



## Zero Moment

Oh hell yes.


----------



## Dar

I've always wondered what it looked like.


----------



## Superbird

I love it. I really like how you used that concept, actually. It looks realistic, in a pokemon sense.


----------



## Coloursfall

ART DUMP

















so many tf2 ocs wow


----------



## Coloursfall




----------



## Coloursfall

HEY GUYS ever wonder what I draw/sketch and don't post here? well my imgur will often get things uploaded to it like pink line sketches, concept art, and such, as well as other stuff (minecraft screencaps, etc), so check it out if you're curious.

A few of my favourite sketches from it:


----------



## Coloursfall

BLUH


----------



## Coloursfall

blarg

In other news I entered the Homestuck Album Art contest so look out for that, though i doubt i'll get in or anything


----------



## Coloursfall

ugggghghghghhgg


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Colours, you betray us _and_ make Doctor Horrible quote-art in the space of a week? idonotknowhowto_feeeel_

I like that last one (adorable!) but I've never seen a book that was quite that shape before, what is it?


----------



## Coloursfall

its just a regular old book of no particular name, just laying open.











(i'll totally draw BFA peeps one of these in exchange for buying me stuff in ASB ;Dc /SHOT)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I'd take you up on that but I have to pretend to have _some _professional integrity.

They look homestucky! I suppose if that's the point then it's a good sign that someone who's never read it can recognize it in your art, but I simply DO NOT KNOW. AT ALL.


----------



## Coloursfall

;3c aww c'mooon you know you want it~~

And yes that's the style I was going for! :D






hey look another one


----------



## Coloursfall

Mai wanted one too o3o


----------



## Coloursfall

terrible Discord sketch!


----------



## Sylph

I love Mai's hair, so cute

Discord you lovable bastard


----------



## Ever

Just a note, but in the drawing of the dude with the CMC napping or whatever, the dude's hands look oddly fat/short.


----------



## Coloursfall

They're supposed to - it was a commission my brother got me to do, and its him - he has short, fat hands :B


----------



## Coloursfall

argle flargle wargle bargle


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Pretty amazing art! Though some of the stuff I've seen so far is kind of "wut" in a "oh god" kind of way. It's all good art imo, though. At least better than anything I can do.

The last picture in your last post is kind of... off. *shrug*


----------



## Coloursfall

It probably looks strange as I was attempting the MSPA style with it - she's a Homestuck fanchar. UoU






and now a pony


----------



## Coloursfall

thing for Lirris. couldn't make them hover so they blink instead.


----------



## shy ♡

Colours do you want to do an art trade for one of those floaty homestucky-pokemon peoples??? 9_9 wants one


----------



## Coloursfall

O: okay! I'll just need some basic refs, then, though if the Pokemon can't fly or hover it will probably just blink/wave/something.


----------



## Ever

I'm not sure normal people blink that much 0_0
And maybe you could like make the claws flash or something? That would be cool.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Pondering asking for something but I'm not sure I want to. I don't exactly have something to give in return for like an art trade or something, so... I don't know.


----------



## Coloursfall

My half of the trade with pathos! UuU Hope everything is correct.


----------



## shy ♡

As I said on tumblr _I love it_ gdfhdhg. alsoalso I love how the clothes match ahahaha especially the shirt under the vest and the little pattern on the vest??? it's so cute. *eats it* ;n;


----------



## Charles

Ohshi- those are so cool. D: Would you like to do a trade?


----------



## Coloursfall

O: oh, yeah a trade would be fun! :3

And now, half of something I'm doing for a Homestuck fanproject I'm doing with HighMoon and Sunflower UoU just some simple gifs since I'm not very good at 'em. The Chinese Zodiac has probably been done to death before but we're hoping to put a bit of a spin on it! So look out for that once we're ready.


----------



## Coloursfall

go away artblock







"I'm not mean, I'm a thousand years old, and I just lost track of my moral code."


----------



## Coloursfall

/ship ship ship


----------



## Coloursfall

urrrrg stupid work taking all my time have some dumb sketches























man i have commissions i should be doing


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

dat Finn man dat Finn

Also that volcarona is majestic and makes me want to chop off your head to gain your powers.


----------



## Zero Moment

Dat Queen Chrysalis

Good Changeling
Best queen


----------



## Coloursfall

I LOVE FINN SO MUCH OK

I only have drawn him like three times though, and one is...erm, NSFW and the other is in my sketchbook and my scanner isn't set up yet haha.

Adventure Time is my new drug.


----------



## Charles

Bubbeline is just yes. ALL THE SHIPS.


----------



## Coloursfall

[click the image to see the rest]


----------



## Coloursfall

blarf










old - new
'bout a year between them​


----------



## Mad MOAI

Cool! I can definitely see you improved the texture a lot on the second one. It looks more three-dimensional and generally real. (also it's shinier)


----------



## Monoking

Coloursfall said:


> "I'm not mean, I'm a thousand years old, and I just lost track of my moral code."


I love you



Coloursfall said:


>


So much


Would you mind terribly if I used either of these as an avatar at some point?


----------



## Coloursfall

go ahead, 's long as you credit. That goes for most of my art, really.


----------



## Coloursfall




----------



## Coloursfall

'niiiiiids

oh also all this crap


----------



## Mhaladie

Coloursfall said:


>


I think you should know that this thread gave me the final kick I needed to watch a bit of Adventure Time and it's great! So thank you for your excellent fanart, without it I wouldn't have the joy of another excellent cartoon in my life. :)

Also these two are generally super cute. I'd heard of Marceline's song before, so What Was Missing was the first episode I watched, and it was super cute. 

I really like the sketches you have on the last page, too, particularly Chrysalis and adorable adorable adorable Finn. And the above picture of disabled Finn and service dog Jake is very cute, too. Everything is excellent. :D


----------



## Coloursfall

hehehehhehe hehe he one more I've converted to Adventure Time yes

I'm glad you like it it's a _really good show!!_ And the charas are super fun to draw.

case in point:















woah how'd this get here


----------



## Coloursfall

*Touhou Time!: Infinite Lightning Fulmination*
Name: Finn
Species: Raijū
Theme: Hero Reborn!!


----------



## Coloursfall

*Touhou Time!: Infinite Lightning Fulmination*
_Name:_ Bonnibel Bubblegum
_Species:_ Candy Tsukumogami
_Theme:_ Sweetness is a Science


----------



## Mhaladie

Aaaaaah those are so great. Noooot that I actually know what they're from? But I do enjoy seeing the AT kids crossed over with other things/done in a bit of a different style so I like them very much nonetheless.

Actually I like that about all your pictures/little sketches of the AT crew done in your style rather than the show's (though both are good!), they look just as cute, and interesting, in a bit of a different style. I particularly like the little Flame Princess sketch. :3

(also you are SO RIGHT about the characters being devilishly fun to draw... I have done little else but draw them for the past few days. Example: my new avatar!)


----------



## Monoking

ahjghghaga


I can't handle all these feels
So great

I really like the art of Goliad and Stormo! You made Goliad look really cute, though I don't think that's what you were going for.


----------



## Coloursfall

The crossover pics are with the Touhou Project! I'm sort of terrible at the games, but I love the music.

_touhous_






*Touhou Time!: Infinite Lightning Fulmination*
_Name:_ Marceline Abadeer
_Species:_ Vampire
_Theme:_ Resurrection in my Memory


----------



## Coloursfall

*Touhou Time!: Infinite Lightning Fulmination*
_Name: _Flame Princess
_Species:_ Will-o’-the-Wisp
_Theme:_ Down the Wrong Path


----------



## Coloursfall




----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

That last one is _amazing_. I normally love your drawings but in this case I love your art!

(Not that your other stuff isn't art but this one is so much artier than normal!)


----------



## Coloursfall

huhuhuuh good cause I did another one






this is The Technicolour
say hi to The Technicolour


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Hello, Technicolor.

You should cheer up!

(Hey, I bet she [she?] has _rainbow veins!_ I am so clever)


----------



## Zero Moment

Man, The Technicolor looks like a Hero of Rain fucked up.


----------



## Coloursfall




----------



## Coloursfall

HEY GUYS I'm doing a livestream now, anyone wanna come?

http://www.livestream.com/bigredcherrybomb?t=428551

prolly just doodles, and maybe some NSFW stuff so be careful if you come!!

come hang out and see my art!


----------



## shadowfiles

Oh wow, your art is so cool. <3 I love your concepts and the way you compose images. :D


----------



## Coloursfall

aww shucks UuU

here's some more!


----------



## Coloursfall

i accidentally a dagon?



Coloursfall said:


> HEY GUYS I'm doing a livestream now, anyone wanna come?
> 
> http://www.livestream.com/bigredcherrybomb?t=428551
> 
> prolly just doodles, and maybe some NSFW stuff so be careful if you come!!
> 
> come hang out and see my art!


also doing this again!!


----------



## Coloursfall

finished all 12 Chinese Zodiac fantrolls/kids portraits yay

























































feel free to ask questions about 'em if you want but not all of them are my characters haha (some belong to moony and sunflower)


----------



## Ever

I'm not very active but I always come back when I remember this thread. Love it!


----------



## Dragon

Aaaaaah your fan Homestucks are really nice :0 I have to say that your style and Hussie's mix well, and the details on the Time girl's top are pretty cool. Out of curiosity, is the Mind guy a Knight or Page?


----------



## Coloursfall

our Hero of Mind is a Knight, yes! Here's everyone's names/titles (and Zodiac sign. And additional info. and symbol.), for the curious, from top-to-bottom and left-to-right

*Luka Vedranov; Mage of Blood; the Rat*
-his symbol is the ermine, and his text is pink like his eyes (he's albino). His screenname is garnetParadox.
*Rona Faulkner; Heir of Hope; the Ox*
-her symbol is the rune 'Ur', which means 'wild ox'. Her text is brown. Her screenname is scarletSentinel.
*Zorkah Kapura; Thief of Breath; the Tiger*
-Her symbol is the symbol for camphor, used in Tiger balm. She's a redblood, and her quirk isn't so much a quirk as most trolls, being perfect punctuation and grammar at all times, except sometimes rrrolling her Rrrs.
*Lepori Perlin; Sylph of Life; the Rabbit*
-her symbol is a pair of rabbit ears! She's a yellowblood, and she capita1izes a11 her Y's and rep1aces her L's with 1's. Her trolltag is lunarVisionary.
*Quinin Ungand; Seer of Sense; the Dragon*
-his symbol is the dragon's head, a symbol used in astronomy for where the moon cuts through the sun's path. He's a purpleblood seadweller, and he doubles all his punctuation,, like so!! And when a word has a R after a G, he doubles it, like grrowling. His trolltag is kenningDragoon.
*Frirtz Akleus; Rogue of Peace; the Snake*
-his symbol is the Aesculapii staff, a symbol of healing and medicine. His quirk is pre++y ISimple, replacing T with a +, and pitting an I before all S's to repreISent his ISymbol. His trolltag is ascepilaSunder.
*Nuzwig Kaspar; Knight of Mind; the Horse*
-his symbol is the sign for the knight in chess. He inserts random N's in wnords thnat don't have thnem sometimes, since N is the symbnol for the Knight in chess. His trolltag is dashingCavalry.
*Reavia Miirik; Witch of Heart; the Goat*
-her symbol is the Shepherd's staff, but also similar to a symbol that appears on the headdresses of hieroglyphic kings and gods in Egyptian murals. She's purpleblooded but a land-dweller (similar to Gamzee).
*Vani Willigan; Queen of Time; the Monkey*
-Her symbol is a partial gear, symbolic both of her Time aspect, and her skill in mechanics. Her text is green.
*Galo Leggieri; Prince of Light; the Rooster*
-His symbol is the alchemical symbol for the sun, as well as gold. His text is light blue. His screenname is resplendentDawn.
*Xonubi Khubii; Maid of Space; the Dog*
-Her symbol is a hobo sign, meaning the house in question has a dog. She's an orangeblood (of a similar colour to Tavros). She makes a lot of dog puns, and says things like 'ruff' instead of 'rough', and so on.
*Aurumn Bursti; Page of Flame; the Pig*
-his symbol is a sign for gold in alchemy. He's also a yellowblood, though closer to orange than Lepori. His trolltag is peculiarJavelin.

I LIKE RAMBLING OH NO some of them don't have trolltags, quirks, and stuff yet cause we haven't decided on 'em or I can't ask moony cause she's not around. :B


----------



## Coloursfall

i wonder if i should try and get kandia going again


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

You should! I always liked your designs.


----------



## Coloursfall

this is stupid


----------



## Zero Moment

I don't get the reference.

EDOOT: But it reminds me of the new Luigi's Mansion
Would you be up to drawing some badass Dark Moon arts?


----------



## Coloursfall

Its the cover for a D&D game I'm DMing, so it's not really a reference to anything.

also i dunno what that is so


----------



## Coloursfall

doo doo doo


----------



## Coloursfall

found my old sketchbook and scanned some stuff I never got to, since I didn’t have a scanner then - these are all about a year old, but I still like them, which is rare for me, haha :B

The Jackalope is an idea for a tattoo I plan on getting.

These are all drawn in black ballpoint pen on standard sketchbook paper, the longest time taken was 2 hours.


----------



## Coloursfall

ETA: oh also a dumb mothe


----------



## Coloursfall

my retinas ow


----------



## surskitty

That is a great murkrow.  I love that murkrow.

Though its sweater's not bright enough.


----------



## Coloursfall

She probably has a stash of even more obnoxiously, eye-burningly bright ones somewhere if you look hard enough :B







also have a fox in a suit


----------



## Coloursfall

i just don't know what went wrong


----------



## Coloursfall

wrrgggrrggblll


----------



## Coloursfall

_Make haste, I feel your heartbeat.
With new taste for speed, out on the street.
Find a road to a humble abode, where both of our routes meet
The silver sound is all around and the *colours fall like snow*…
The feeling of letting go, I guess we’ll never know._


----------



## Coloursfall




----------



## Coloursfall




----------



## Coloursfall




----------



## Scootaloo

You've got some fantastic art here :D


----------



## Coloursfall

aww thanks UuU

here's some more:































Spoiler: mild nudity


----------



## Zero Moment

Coloursfall said:


> aww thanks UuU
> 
> here's some more:


Oh man you have to do a Pantskri pic.
It would be amazing.


----------



## Coloursfall

Kankri is the best i wanna draw him lots and lots

also







The Prince is here.


----------



## Coloursfall




----------



## Coloursfall

hbbbbbbb


----------



## Coloursfall




----------



## Coloursfall




----------



## Coloursfall

hbbbbbbbbbb






_The Brothers together were partnered with a great Dragon. All was well, but then the Brothers began to quarrel over who was right, the Truth, or the Ideals…

The Dragon soon split in twain as a result for their quarrels, and were locked in combat, evenly matched. It was then the Brothers declared that no side was truly right, and none wrong._


----------



## Coloursfall

i wanna play i wanna have a friend to have some fun
don’t be afraid, don’t cry, just give in
this is the last time i’ll see you again


----------



## Coloursfall




----------



## Coloursfall

here have more terrible art


----------



## Superbird

*chomp* game over.

You know, I never really understood why the Ultimate Chimera had wings...


----------



## Coloursfall

prolly so it would be more scary!







oops i did a thing


----------



## Coloursfall

you get more MOTHER! yaaay


----------



## surskitty

That Ness doesn't have a lower jaw.  It looks like you chose two different perspectives, one for the jaw and one for the hat.  :/

What's going on with the Light player's hood?

I like the fox that's way up there.


----------



## Coloursfall

A thousand heartbeats beat in time,
It makes this dark planet come alive…
So when the lights flicker out tonight,
You gotta shine…


----------



## Coloursfall




----------



## Coloursfall




----------



## Zero Moment

So cool

Everything you draw is awesome


----------



## Mumzy

Is that the only style you do? Pretty nice.


----------



## Coloursfall

nope, those pictures are just all part of a set. the characters are from the MOTHER/Earthbound series so anyone interested should go give 'em a play.

here's some other stuff













Spoiler: dude only in his boxers


----------



## Mumzy

Wow! Your really good!! OMG your awesome at furries!!
I see now. Sorry, sometimes I go to a forum on the last page and I think it's the first page.


----------



## Coloursfall

aww THANK <3

and that's okay, i haven't really been drawing much stuff lately so i don't blame ya.


----------



## surskitty

the right eye on this one is waaay too far over :(
guy with Twilight's legs are too short
boxer dude needs more jaw and also his legs are too short

otherwise still decent :Db


----------



## Keldeo

Coloursfall said:


>


all this art
so full of win

For some reason this thing reminds me of Zekrom.


----------



## Coloursfall

last post i'm gonna be making in this thread! if you guys like my art, my da link is below, feel free to hit me up on there


----------



## Zero Moment

Coloursfall said:


> last post i'm gonna be making in this thread! if you guys like my art, my da link is below, feel free to hit me up on there


whaaaaaaaat? thread is cancelled?

)o:


----------

